# Fujikura Vista Tour Shaft Question??



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

I have the TM R7 CGB max driver , 3 and 5.

Does anybody know whether this shaft will fit these clubs? I am looking to replace my shaft to the Fujikura Vista Tour.

Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Best would be to check with you local pro shop you could just give them a call.


----------

